# Thought for the day



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

"A Clean Heart"

And I will give them one heart, a new heart, and I will put a new spirit within them; and I will take the stony, unnaturally hardened, heart out of their flesh, and will give them a heart of flesh, sensitive and responsive to the touch of their God. Ezekiel 11:19AMP

Part of a Christian's prayer should be to ask God for a clean heart daily. We need a daily renewing of our minds and hearts in order to make it through the day. Only through prayer can we receive such a cleaning. It's in the heart where we really make our final decisions choosing to do wrong or right.

It is for this reason that Jesus said that, "we ought always to pray." We ask God to meet our needs and also we listen to Him, receiving instructions for what He wants us to do. Some things are impossible to do without a clean heart. Being kind to somebody you know has stabbed you in the back or started unkind rumors about you; and forgiving someone who has caused you and your family great harm or hurt is only a couple of things that is hard to do without a clean heart. It isn't impossible to do, just very hard without prayer and God's intervention. Most importantly we need a clean heart to praise and serve God. Ask Him and He will wash and clean you whiter than the brightest snow you've ever seen and forgive anything wrong you may have done.

Have a Clean Slate Friday.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That's a good thought for any day.


----------

